# Will I have withdrawal quitting wellbutrin after 4 months?



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

I am thinking about coming off Wellbutrin and seeing how I feel. I feel like I am out of my "rut" even though I probably do need some sort of support longterm. 

The thing is, I feel like Wellbutrin is AWESOME for depression but not so great for social anxiety (especially since i dont even have social anxiety but i feel like wellbutrin actually GIVES ME social anxiety!!!! lol) 

I have noticed on several occasions, that I feel NERVOUS in social situations on Wellbutrin. When I never used to feel like that before. 

So I am thinking of coming off it and seeing how I feel. 

Will I have withdrawal symptoms if I just stop cold turkey? I am on 150mg XL

Worst case scenario, if after a few months I think my quality of life was better ON Wellbutrin, then I can just start it back up. 

What do you think? Good idea or bad idea? 


Thanks


----------



## tookie (Dec 31, 2010)

as with any antidepressants, if u just stop taking it, u will go into a deep depression til it gets completely out of your system and your body readjusts. best thing would b to start weaning urself off. you should really talk to your dr about it. hope this helped. good luck!


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

tookie said:


> as with any antidepressants, if u just stop taking it, u will go into a deep depression til it gets completely out of your system and your body readjusts. best thing would b to start weaning urself off. you should really talk to your dr about it. hope this helped. good luck!


YUCK.

I don't want to go into a deep depression :|

I am only on 150mg XL. As of now I take it every other day. I feel like I dont need to take it everyday.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

Why do you join this social anxiety forum if you don't have it? You could add some SSRI to counteract the anxiety but Wellbutrin just plain sucks if you suffer from anxiety issues. You could stop with it and take some other stimulant that doesn't induce so much anxiety.


----------



## catalinahx (Jun 8, 2010)

You probably will have withdrawal. I'm on Wellbutrin as well, and I noticed a slight increase with my anxiety in general... but I love it otherwise. I missed one day taking it so far (Been on it over a month?), and I raided the fridge hungry... not to mention was very very very depressed and had some really rough mood swings. Most people ween themselves off when quitting, taking lower and lower doses. I think most if not all doctors recommend that as well.


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

Freesix88 said:


> Why do you join this social anxiety forum if you don't have it?


Because if you type in anti depressant names into google this is one of the top sites that keeps coming up. And then I saw that it has good information about meds so I joined it.

This place is also WAY more upbeat than depression forums. Those places are.... depressing.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Sometimes when you stop a working antidepressant and then later restart it, it doesnt work again, be carefull if it works for you.


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

catalinahx said:


> You probably will have withdrawal. I'm on Wellbutrin as well, and I noticed a slight increase with my anxiety in general... but I love it otherwise. I missed one day taking it so far (Been on it over a month?), and I raided the fridge hungry... not to mention was very very very depressed and had some really rough mood swings. Most people ween themselves off when quitting, taking lower and lower doses. I think most if not all doctors recommend that as well.


I currently take it every other day.

So say i took it monday morning, i'd skip tuesday, take it on wednesday morning.

I do notice myself a bit cranky say on tuesday night. But the reason I do this every other day thing is because like you said, i enjoy having an appetite, and it helps me maintain my weight and i honestly feel like every other day is enough for me.

One time I didn't take it for 2 full days, and I did feel very crappy by the third day. So I am wary about coming off it actually.

So you only feel a slight increase in anxiety? That's good. I guess mine is only slight too but I especially notice it in social situations. I feel more "on edge" i guess is the best way to put it. Not as relaxed as i'd like to be.

But I guess it's a trade off :blank

I may just continue taking it and see how it goes. I may take it in the evening again (i was doing that for a month) and see if that helps.


----------



## derple (Dec 5, 2012)

*Wellbutrin Sucks*

Yeah, just got off welbutrin. I quit cold turkey and feel amazing.

It's funny how sometimes when the obvious is right infront of you, you look at other things first. All I could think of was ways to kill myself. It was like everything was burying me and I could never escape. I was trapped under a impossibly large mountain of bull****. So, what could I do but turn away from the now evil world. Humanity began to disgust me, I was so horny that I took on a hatred of women for they seemed uninterested in satisfying my constant desires. I really understand how countries with strict laws against sex, such as Islam develop such insane suicide bombers. You literally want to kill yourself.

So after getting closer and closer to buying a large cylander of carbon monoxide and sitting in my car in a nice wooded area, I fortunately began drinking yerbe mate for whatever reason. What happened in the end was, according to my psychiatrist was the yerbe mate had raised the levels of certain metabolites in my liver, decreasing the welbutrin for a time. And I began to feel a bit better.

So I quit, I ****ing quit taking that bull**** outright. And I've never felt better, it literally feels like I have lost the last 2 months of my life, but I am happy. I am happy to be able to just laugh, or cry or FEEL SOMETHING.


----------



## ViperChick007 (Feb 15, 2013)

I really think that I have anxiety issues and i had trouble going up to people. i am deciding to just go cold turkey on it. the three days i have taken were the worst. the side effects are not going away at all. the drowsiness did, but my headaches are the worst. since i have taken the medication for a few days i think I will not experience too much of the side effects. PLUS i am not clinically depressed. yet my doc and therapist believes that I am.


----------



## Spungo (Jul 30, 2012)

I stopped Wellbutrin several times. What happens is that my mood very slowly degrades over the course of maybe a month. There's no "withdrawal" but the end result is to be just as tired and depressed as before.
Try adding an SSRI to it. SSRI drugs alone are junk, but Prozac with Wellbutrin was awesome.



mark555666 said:


> Why do you join this social anxiety forum if you don't have it?


Shy people are often very well educated in things that matter to them. You'll get more drug info on this forum than you will on the depression forum. I was on that forum before and it sucked balls. The people there are dumb as hell.


----------



## jessicab5128 (Apr 30, 2013)

Good to know that I'm not the only one who has experienced more anxiety on Wellbutrin. At first I thought it wasn't working at all because I just didn't feel any improvement with my depression. And my doctor's solution is to keep increasing it until I get to the maximum dosage to see if it might eventually work. But now looking back at the past 5 months or so I've been on it I can see my SA has gotten steadily worse. And generalized anxiety really. I thought it was just because I started a new job but now I'm really doubting that. 

Did anyone else get up to the maximum dose (450 mg). That's what my doctor wants me to try for three weeks. Only two more to go til I can hopefully start weaning off of it.


----------

